# Unbound and TinyDNS on Same Server



## ProServ (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi,
Have been using split horizon DNS using *DJB's DnsCache* and *tinydns* for many years without any problems other than dnscache not updating fast enough for host changes.

Decided to try *unbound* for local dnscache. The only issue at this time is getting unbound to give local domain information for internal hosts. We use 'internal' as the domain suffix for all hosts in the LAN. To be clear, names are like gw.internal, ws1.internal, ws2.internal.

The *tinydns* server *listens on 127.53.0.1* and *unbound listens on 192.168.25.253* again, both on the same server. /etc/hosts has: nameserver 192.168.25.253. When adding nameserver 127.53.0.1 any host on the LAN is resolved on the server but NOT from any workstation.

Have tried using the following in unbound.conf separately. Both do not provide any host on the LAN to resolve internal hosts:


```
stub-zone:
  name: "internal"
  stub-addr: 127.53.0.1

forward-zone:
  name: "internal"
  forward-addr: 127.53.0.1
```

Thanks.


----------

